# What should a Indian dental doctor need to do to start a career in Australia



## vchandm23 (Oct 20, 2012)

My girl friend actually graduated as dental doctor from one of the Indian Universities. If she has to get a job over here in Australia what must we do? I heard that any non-Australian doctor degree must take a series of exams. Extremely sorry for my lack of knowledge as I am a Programmer I don't have any clue about this. Any guidance or approach is welcomed. 

Cheers,
vchandm23.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

yes that is true even am a dentist from india staying in australia now.........only afterr clearing all that exams v can prcatice or work here.......


----------



## ssssss (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi,

Can you please guide what career can an Indian dentist who holds a Australian PR have in Australia.

Can he work/ set up clinic in australia ( without giving any exam)

What does assessment from ACD refer? Is it only the Exam he need to pass?

Can 10 years of experience as Dentist in India help in any way for an australian PR holder?


Sorry for too many Questions


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

No you need to be registered to practice with the authorities which means exams and maybe more study dependent on your degree content.


----------



## ssssss (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. So can i conclude that a indian dentist can do nothing in australia ( without exam), even if gets a PR as patner. 

May not be as Doctor, but is it possible to get any related job?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

What is related? You could do nothing medical as they all need registration and licensing. or just take the exam?


----------



## colgreg (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello, Would someone be able to please post the necessary exams for an Indian dentist on PR in Australia to be able to practice.


----------



## colgreg (Feb 28, 2015)

*Exams needed*



_shel said:


> What is related? You could do nothing medical as they all need registration and licensing. or just take the exam?





Could you please help me with a list of exams needed for an Indian dentist to practse in Australia, any details would be appreciated


----------



## raj12.agrwal (Feb 26, 2015)

ADC has a series of exams for registration( here the degree is assessed and for Indian dentistry is found to be compatible). That is the theory part. Those exams are MCQs and very Easy. After that the Hard part begins ,.., starts with the practical exam which takes several attempts to clear, if at all, and are very costly. Only after that you are recognized as a Dentist in Australia. No bar on taking any other jobs.


----------



## colgreg (Feb 28, 2015)

*Dental exams*



raj12.agrwal said:


> ADC has a series of exams for registration( here the degree is assessed and for Indian dentistry is found to be compatible). That is the theory part. Those exams are MCQs and very Easy. After that the Hard part begins ,.., starts with the practical exam which takes several attempts to clear, if at all, and are very costly. Only after that you are recognized as a Dentist in Australia. No bar on taking any other jobs.


Hey Raj, thanks for the quick reply. Could I please have your email address if its not too much trouble.


----------



## Dentist87 (Mar 22, 2015)

raj12.agrwal said:


> ADC has a series of exams for registration( here the degree is assessed and for Indian dentistry is found to be compatible). That is the theory part. Those exams are MCQs and very Easy. After that the Hard part begins ,.., starts with the practical exam which takes several attempts to clear, if at all, and are very costly. Only after that you are recognized as a Dentist in Australia. No bar on taking any other jobs.


Hi , can you please give me guidance for theory exam? Where and how to start preparation for this exam? Please tell me important books and topics too? Need your help.


----------



## Dentist87 (Mar 22, 2015)

raj12.agrwal said:


> ADC has a series of exams for registration( here the degree is assessed and for Indian dentistry is found to be compatible). That is the theory part. Those exams are MCQs and very Easy. After that the Hard part begins ,.., starts with the practical exam which takes several attempts to clear, if at all, and are very costly. Only after that you are recognized as a Dentist in Australia. No bar on taking any other jobs.


Hi, can you please guide me about this theory exam? From where should I start my preparation? I need to know important text books and topics too.
Thanks


----------

